# "This is the... Polar Express!"



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Finally ride of the Polar Express before Christmas...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I like that 3rd-from-last B&W shot ... looks real, especially with the "moonlight reflection" on the wet pavement in the foreground!

TJ


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks TJ. My favorites are that one and the the first me. The gloss paint in the backdrop give off this reflection that when in black and white give an impression of fog in the air and the reflection of snow off the ground.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice. :thumbsup:
What did you do get a new toy for Christmas?
A new camera?

Try adding a few fluffs of cotton to your night scene, it should come out looking like snow with a glitter to it.
Some of the decorating cotton they sell has a shiny/glittering look when you shoot pictures.

With the black and white pictures it should look great.
Better yet add a little glitter mixed in with the snow/cotton. I never tried this.

Look at how the snow/cotton glistens in the second picture somewhat.
Ball the cotton up a little, fluff it so it just doesn't sit level.
I think that would look good just like the real thing in your night shots.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

seabilliau said:


> Finally ride of the Polar Express before Christmas...


A link to the Polar Express...

http://www.polarexpress.org/

Ray


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for idea BigEd. 

Ray. Thanks for the link. We live next to the Connecticut River a valley Railroad which holds the North Pole Express. Pullman Madison cars and all. 

http://www.essexsteamtrain.com/northpole.html


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

seabilliau said:


> Thanks for idea BigEd.
> 
> Ray. Thanks for the link. We live next to the Connecticut River a valley Railroad which holds the North Pole Express. Pullman Madison cars and all.
> 
> http://www.essexsteamtrain.com/northpole.html


We were there last summer and took the train/boat ride up the Connecticut river. You should come to New Hampshire. The Train ride to the notch is spectacular. The train goes up through the mountains, perched on the side of the mountain and stops and turns around across the street from Saco lake, the head water for the Saco river.

Ray


----------



## breakerboy (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks great Chris - now I have to take some pictures of the old PE before the tree dies!


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

beautiful pics


----------

